# Try our *free* Android app



## Drew

_Note: An iPhone app is available too: http://goo.gl/eBjW9_

Give our new android app a download and let us know what you think:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.vbulletin.build_338

It was made through vBulletin's (the forum software we use) mobile suite, so there isn't much we can customize, but let us know if anything looks off layout or color wise.

Any feedback is appreciated, though, because we can always forward feedback on to vBulletin.

Thanks!

P.S. If you like it, a positive rating and/or review on the Android Marketplace would be much appreciated!


----------



## markx

I loaded it up and after trying to open the first thread (this one) I got "Unexpected server response" and my phone locked up. I'm using Android 2.1.

Second try after restarting: "Unknown error. Error code invalid_api_signature"


----------



## Drew

Hmm, well we're not off to a good start.

I'll look into it and get back to you.


----------



## zookeeper

WANT.

I just jumped on the android train less than a week ago.

Can't wait for it to be fixed up.

Should I download it anyway and see what happens? I'm probably going to do that anyway.


----------



## zookeeper

markx said:


> I loaded it up and after trying to open the first thread (this one) I got "Unexpected server response" and my phone locked up. I'm using Android 2.1.
> 
> Second try after restarting: "Unknown error. Error code invalid_api_signature"




same thing.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

It worked through initially loading but when I tried to go to the forums, via menu button, it gave me the same error as listed above.


----------



## AussiePea

This is awesome but yeah some bugs. Looking forward to them being sorted!!


----------



## Drew

I just wanted to let you guys know that I'm still working with vBulletin's support on this.

We're hoping to get the errors fixed soon!


----------



## Noll

I'll try this out soon.


----------



## Devil

Such a surprise! Let me try it out I'll rate and comment~

Thank you Drew!


----------



## Drew

Ok, the major issue has been fixed. Give it a try and let me know if you are able to get it working.

There are still some small bugs we are working out, but definitely report any problems you have in this thread. We appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## zookeeper

Oooo! I was just thinking about this!


----------



## zookeeper

Excellent.


----------



## zookeeper

zookeeper:1059021270 said:


> Excellent.


Though quotes and smileys don't seem to be displaying correctly. But that's a small thing.


----------



## Drew

zookeeper said:


> Though quotes and smileys don't seem to be displaying correctly. But that's a small thing.


Yeah, that's something that's being worked on. Hopefully it will be fixed soon!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Oh okay. When i go to rt of the day it starts me on page one. How do i get to last page w/o scrolling? My fingers are bloody nubs lol.


----------



## Drew

FairleighCalm said:


> Oh okay. When i go to rt of the day it starts me on page one. How do i get to last page w/o scrolling? My fingers are bloody nubs lol.


Have you tried using the numbers near the top of the page?

You can swipe them to the left to get to higher numbers and then click on a number to go to that page.

See the attached screenshot.


----------



## Amocholes

Is there anyway to get the app without going through Android Market? I have a Pandigital and I can't get it to download anything from them. The say I don't have a device associated with my account and I can't get them to accept the PD.


----------



## Drew

Can you install APK files directly to the device?

I'm not sure how it'll look on a tablet, but it has moderation functionality built in, which is pretty cool!


----------



## zookeeper

Pictures aren't showing up for me in the threads. Avs do, but nothing using code in the posts. Putting a serious crimp in my hottie stalking.


----------



## Drew

zookeeper said:


> Pictures aren't showing up for me in the threads. Avs do, but nothing using code in the posts. Putting a serious crimp in my hottie stalking.


So you just see the [img ]http://www.[domain].com/path/to/image.jpg[/img ] in the text of the post?


----------



## zookeeper

It actually just has a blank space. I only know there's a picture missing because I can see it in my computer browser.


----------



## Drew

zookeeper said:


> It actually just has a blank space. I only know there's a picture missing because I can see it in my computer browser.


I think this is just the current state of the vbulletin android app. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Amocholes

Drew said:


> Can you install APK files directly to the device?
> 
> I'm not sure how it'll look on a tablet, but it has moderation functionality built in, which is pretty cool!


 I should be able to. Apparently the problem I have is not uncommon.


----------



## Amocholes

Seems to working with the file you sent me.


----------



## Drew

Amocholes said:


> Seems to working with the file you sent me.


Great!


----------



## Drew

The Android app has been updated so that it no longer contains those irritating and irrelevant advertisements.


----------



## Drew

The iPhone app is now available:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sas-mobile/id444781848


----------



## Drew

The iPhone app is now available:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sas-mobile/id444781848


----------



## toughrocky

Great application ..... I have saw this site before but i ignored it but after getting this application , i m addicted to it , nice work

Plus : clicking unread button at bottom says unexpected server response


----------



## Paragon

Cool, I use an Android phone, will have to have a look


----------



## FairleighCalm

Any update on this app's lack of ability to navigate to last page of a thread?


----------



## Drew

FairleighCalm said:


> Any update on this app's lack of ability to navigate to last page of a thread?


Not yet unfortunately. At this point the developers seem to be focusing mostly on bug fixes. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## FairleighCalm

I have actually found a way around this. As you swipe the number banner press one of the page numbers. The screen will go black as it searches for that particular page. Keep swiping the number banner forward but swipe into the black screen. It will magically take you to the last page.


----------



## FairleighCalm

And, can you chat via this app?


----------



## stoolie

I lost a quite long message using this app.
I thought it did send it, but I don't see it under send messages.


----------



## Drew

stoolie said:


> I lost a quite long message using this app.
> I thought it did send it, but I don't see it under send messages.


I'm sorry. I can emphasize. I lost a long email in the iOS Gmail app.

It's no excuse and *should* have autosaving for a mobile device, but it doesn't and I don't see it on the feature horizon.

We are looking into other options for mobile apps right now as the stock ones that vBulletin has released are lacking in features, buggy and aren't being rapidly developed.

Thanks for the feedback and again, I'm sorry it happened to you!


----------



## stoolie

Luckily I copied the message before sending.
I learned that from loosing many written texts with different apps, it's a helpful habit. 

The height of the buttons/links in the menu could be a little bit bigger, but other than that - great work!


----------



## Drew

stoolie said:


> Luckily I copied the message before sending.
> I learned that from loosing many written texts with different apps, it's a helpful habit.


I always do that too.  I've lost too many long messages and that feeling is so awful :mum


----------

